# EQRPG players needed



## DungeonMasterBob (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm looking to DM a band of hearty adventurers in the Everquest RPG system. Online is preferred (we can log into teams or such). Adventures are always geared towards the party make up (no need for druid gear in the loot if there is no druid). Currently looking at Sunday late morning to late afternoon. We can fudge the rules on race and class (if you want a sea elf water magician, we can make it; or perhaps a half dark elf/half ogre demonologist similar to necromancer but summons demons).


----------



## Postman404 (Dec 29, 2021)

DungeonMasterBob said:


> I'm looking to DM a band of hearty adventurers in the Everquest RPG system. Online is preferred (we can log into teams or such). Adventures are always geared towards the party make up (no need for druid gear in the loot if there is no druid). Currently looking at Sunday late morning to late afternoon. We can fudge the rules on race and class (if you want a sea elf water magician, we can make it; or perhaps a half dark elf/half ogre demonologist similar to necromancer but summons demons).



Hi Bob, a year later but I am interested if you’re still game.


----------

